

The History of a Forgotten Computer - danso
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/MattPowers/20140425/215846/The_History_of_a_Forgotten_Computer__PART_1.php

======
giantrobothead
Interesting read. I particlarly enjoy the fact that Montgomery Ward basically
commissioned a computer for production. Makes you wonder what would have come
about if all those retail outlet computers had gained traction and become
established brands.

------
sippeangelo
Wow, that was an annoying read when they stopped to explain terms every other
sentence. Interesting none the less.

op·er·at·ing sys·tem

------
iwwr
That was interesting, thank you.

